# Eclipse-Melung: "Quelle nicht gefunden"



## AKST (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich probiere gerade mal wieder eine paar Beispiele aus meinem Java-Buch aus.
In diesem Fall starte ich ein externes Programm über:

```
Process start = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("regedit");
```
Das Programm regedit startet auch, nur öffnet sich in eclipse ein Fenster in dem unter anderem Folgendes steht:
Der Reiter heisst "runtime.class" und es steht da:



> Klassendateieditor
> Quelle nicht gefunden
> Die jar-Datei rt.jar besitzt keine Quellenzuordnung
> Sie können die Quelle zuordnen indem sie auf Quelle zuordnen klicken:
> ...


Wie kann ich allen Jar-Dateien die Quellen zuordnen, ohne das jedesmal manuell machen zu müssen?
Ist das überhaupt notwendig, wenn ja warum?
Wenn nein, warum nicht? 
Wie kann ich diese Meldung evtl. abschalten?


----------



## AKST (30. Juni 2004)

Was sehr komisch ist, wenn ich eclipse schließe und neu starte, dann kommt diese Meldung nicht mehr beim debuggen (vorher kam sie jedesmal aufs neue).
Irgendwas habe ich da noch nicht verstanden oder stimmt  mit eclipse nicht. 
Mein letztes hier gepostetes Problem mit der Fehlermeldung über die angeblich veralteten Methoden ist auch sofort verschwunden nachdem ich eclipse neu gestartet habe.

Ich habe jdk 1.4.2 und eclipse 2.1 mit deutscher Übersetzung.
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Snape (1. Juli 2004)

Moin,
iirc ist das nur der Fall, wenn Du per F5 in eine Sun-Java Klasse hineinsteppen möchtest oder dort evtl. eine Exception fliegt, auf die Du einen Breakpoint gesetzt hast.
Dass die Sourcen der Sun-Java-Klassen nicht von Eclipse gefunden werden können, ist ganz logisch.


----------



## AKST (1. Juli 2004)

> dort evtl. eine Exception fliegt, auf die Du einen Breakpoint gesetzt hast



Wie meinst du das genau? 
Breakpoints habe ich jedenfalls nicht absichtlich gesetzt. Aber in eclipse sehen die Breakpoints schon sehr unaufällig aus, und wurden von mir schon des öfteren übersehen bzw. unabsichtilch gesetzt.


----------



## Snape (1. Juli 2004)

Moin,
Du kannst doch Breakpoints für Exceptions setzen. Z.B. dass Eclipse bei allen abgefangenen oder nicht abgefangenen oder beiden NullPointerExceptions anhält und die Stelle zeigt, wo sie auftreten.


----------



## AKST (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

einen Exeption-Block habe ich zwar um den oben angegebenen Code herumgebaut 
	
	
	



```
Process start = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("regedit");
```
, die dürfte aber nicht auftreten, da das Programm an der Stelle ganz normal funktioniert hat. Wie gesgat beim Neustart von eclipse kam die Meldung nicht mehr.


----------

